

New U.K. Government Focuses on Startups and Spooks - JonCox
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/09/tory-tech-landscape/

======
higherpurpose
When the party that was the most opposed to GCHQ's surveillance powers is the
one to drop the most, you have to wonder whether GCHQ or its partner, the NSA,
played a role in that - maybe a little "anonymous" leak here, another
anonymous leak there, to drop their popularity.

That said, the FPTP voting system has got to be the worst voting system ever,
in any "democracy".

